# Contracts



## ctplower (Dec 5, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can find sample contracts for Commercial & Residential Plowing?

I have done the search and have only turned up 1 contract!

I have joined SIMA and their contract is about a mile long and it's also in PDF format.

Does anyone have a "GOOD" sample contract!!!!

e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

If you think what SIMA has is "long" - you got a long way to go.....

That IS a "good" contract.....


----------



## ctplower (Dec 5, 2003)

Mr Allin:

I know that it is a good contract, but it would be nice if they had it in a Word doc or text file. I don't have Adobe to be able to make changes to it. Without Adobe you can't even cut and paste from the file. It's a little expensive, about $300

I didn't mean that it was too long to not use, just to not have to re-type the whole thing.

Thanks for your response


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

ctplower, I've been through what you're talking about. Being in the format it is may or may not be deliberate, but it does have a purpose. By not being able to "cut and paste" you have to put effort into it. Meaning that you consider each word and the wording to fit your situation as you develop your own version. If all you had to do was cut/paste, you would be using a version suited to someone else's and be less likely to adapt it to yours.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

I just downloaded adobe for free for my home computor. Just typed in adobe on google and downloaded.

Good Luck


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

IS there anyway to post that SIMA document you got on here or is it to private and exclusive?


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

The SIMA document is for SIMA members. As one commercial once stated "membership has its privlidges".

Adobe is free to those who make the effort to download it.... As Mike stated... it's really quite simple to do.


----------



## ctplower (Dec 5, 2003)

Mr Allin is right! 


You should join SIMA!! There is alot of info and it's just another avenue towards being a professional!

As for downloading Adobe, that is only the reader! You cannot do anything with the document except read it. I mean cut and paste the whole document and then make the appropriate changes to it to suit your needs.


Does anyone have Adobe that can convert SIMA's document into Word and e-mail it to me?


----------



## drafto (Dec 30, 2003)

Adobe Writer is here! Where is the file and who wants it? I am not a member of SIMA, what does it cost to join? Let me know where to go and I can probably convert it.


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

It just seems like a secret society or something. Do you have a secret handshake and wear beanies too? Can anyone say "Skull and Bones".  

It would be nice if SIMA had a trial membership or something to see if the cost is worth it or not. Maybe a mirror site or something with partial viewing of contracts, forums, and other stuff on the site.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*J. Henders*

Seems like you want something for nothing.

Maybe you should write to KFC and ask them to tell you what those "secret herbs and spices" are? I am sure they will gladly give them to you.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Aargh,,, my 2 cents  SIMA does not make you a professional. I will be more than happy to take your money and give you a certificate. PLEASE dont take that the wrong way, sima is a good place, but..... some people have that frame of mind by just paying you dues you are a PRO......NOT


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Go here: http://www.sima.org/ and decide if you want to join. I really don't understand why anyone thinks SIMA should just give you thier stuff. What should a "trial membership" be worth? It is the same as expecting any other company or organization to give you the products that they developed (PS and SIMA are not related).

I'm not a current member of SIMA so I suppose I can get away with saying things others may not. It is very well worth the cost of membership, though. Whether you are new to the snow industry, like I was, or a seasoned veteran, you will find it to be beneficial. If you're expecting an immediate Return On Investment at a specific rate, you will be disappointed. If you are looking for information to help you in growing, you will not.

If you're wondering why I'm not a member when I'm so supportive - that was MY business decision.


----------



## Ozone (Dec 5, 2003)

kipcom wrote>
Aargh,,, my 2 cents SIMA does not make you a professional. I will be more than happy to take your money and give you a certificate. PLEASE dont take that the wrong way, sima is a good place, but..... some people have that frame of mind by just paying you dues you are a PRO......NOT 

Kipcom, I must say..you are 100% correct. Im a Plumbing and Heating Contractor and the P.H.C.C. has been bugging us for years to join them. Alot of Plumbers have that same mind set...if you belong to them...your a professional. That is so far from the truth ...it makes me sick. Good Post Kipcom!


----------



## Nebraska (Sep 9, 2002)

but working for cash does?? Why not go to a source where years and years of experience within the industry provides all the information at the click of a mouse.....all for a lot less than an attorney ever will.


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ctplower _
> *Mr Allin is right!
> 
> You should join SIMA!! There is alot of info and it's just another avenue towards being a professional!
> ...


Print it out, scan it, save it as a word doc. Alter.
Or maybe search for a shareware utility to convert such docs.


----------



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

I have the ability to modify/convert PDF's and will gladly do it for you, but legally can't send you the software. Email me if you want any conversions done.

Bill


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Bill,

You had better be careful of copywrite infringements


----------



## djg0770 (Dec 16, 2003)

GENERALLY, you can use the select text tool in adobe and 'cut' the text to the clipboard and then 'paste' it into word.

Heck, that's what I've done with Specifications. If you think contracts are long...


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I think what is unfortunate is that CTPlower (read: and others perhaps as well) are looking for someone else to do the paper work for them. Sure, I'd convert a file too for someone on most any document. Retyping the sample contract at 30 words per minute might only take 40 minutes or so. As Mick said, while typing it out, you'll be thinking about what you're putting into your contract and will make changes accordingly.Simply cutting and pasting the text only serves as a disservice to yourself.

As for SIMA - it's not for everyone. Beanies? No. Special brotherhood? Not really. But those that you meet and network with at SIMA events may become very good friends. I have had many SIMA members share information with me in person that they would not over the message forums. SIMA in part serves the membership by gettting them together so the members on their own can learn from each other. If this is not important to you or if you're not going to take advantage of it, then the dues probably aren't worth it.

Joining SIMA does not automatically make you a professional, that is for sure. And just because you choose not to be a member, this does not make you any less professional. No where do I believe SIMA encourages this type of association with membership.

Membership is a lot more meaningful when you put into the organization. Getting involved on the committee level, volunteering in different capacities, and so forth, really serve as networking opportunities with learning tied into it. 

Trial membership? What do you want to see out of a trial membership? The value of SIMA is not the website. The value of SIMA is the membership list and who you know you can call up any time to ask questions and get guidance. 

You can learn from a site like this and others. Do you have to be a member of SIMA? Absolutely not. You can call on others from web sites like this. I've made friends through these sites - but the most meaningful and rewarding are those that I've made through SIMA. 

Sorry to sound off a little - I guess when it seems like people misunderstand what SIMA is about, I want to explain things a little more to help folks understand.


If you're looking for sample contracts, sure SIMA has one. But there are many more things to consider that aren't in the contract. You can learn about


----------

